

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers? (December 2010 Edition)  - pdelgallego

Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread but, please remote positions only.
======
emilyboyd
We have several positions available at Remember The Milk (we're based in
Sydney, Australia, but you can work from anywhere):

    
    
      - Systems Administrator
      - Software Engineer (Database)
      - Software Engineer (JavaScript)
      - Software Engineer (Scala)
      - User Interface Designer
    

For full details see: <http://www.rememberthemilk.com/about/jobs.rtm>

~~~
kondro
A friend of mine applied for a position at RTM but the staff didn't even
respond to the application. They didn't even respond to the follow-up email
asking if they received the application.

You might be hiring, but you don't seem to be doing it very well.

~~~
quile
Maybe they just forgot to reply. It's hard to remember to do things.

------
hundredwatt
I am starting a consulting business and am looking to hire subcontractors to
work initially on a per-project basis (projects can be as small as a few
hours) and potentially on a part-time ongoing basis. Focus is on developing
Ruby on Rails applications.

The business is based in Boston, though you can be from anywhere in the world.

I currently need:

\- HTML/CSS Designers \- Ruby/Rails Developers \- QA/Testing

Email me if you're interested (address in profile)

------
speek
We're looking for a Rails and/or Android guy to help out. I'm the CTO of Zazu
-- <http://getzazu.com> \--, where we're building the Smartest Damn Alarm
Clock (but we're so much more than that). Get in touch with me at
marc@getzazu.com

We're based out of Boston, but you can work from anywhere.

------
bwb
We just filled a L3 spot, but we have 51+ employees working remote. And you
can see when we post open positions here:
<http://www.site5.com/about/careers/>

We mostly over the next 6 months will be hiring L1 and L2 customer service /
support reps. Every so often though we need a Ruby on Rails software developer
or something higher up such as an L3 system admin. Emailing us your resume if
you are interested is a good way so we can contact you when a position comes
up.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Would be neat if there was an RSS feed on
<http://www.site5.com/about/careers/> so people could be alerted to new
postings...

~~~
bwb
Yep coming very soon, been working on converting that over, sorry!

------
thedigitalengel
Please mention if you're willing to hire a remote intern.

~~~
pdelgallego
I think is a very good question, I have been looking to learn about UX/UI and
hardware/administration/vps but without experience is not easy to find
something.

I just opened another thread "Ask HN: Who is hiring interns?"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957603>

Hope we can find something interesting.

------
n9com
We are looking to hire remote iOS developers:
<http://www.fiplab.com/careers.html>

------
olalonde
Looks like Ubuntu is mostly hiring remote workers
<http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/>

~~~
bigbang
Just to point out - "Please note that in general preference will be given to
existing community contributors."

~~~
olalonde
Also, I would add that those job listings haven't much changed in months. They
are possibly just collecting CVs.

~~~
fader
Nope, it's more that we just have several open positions that haven't been
filled. Sometimes a single posting goes up for multiple positions, so it will
stay up until all the positions have been filled.

(And while it's true that we prefer existing community members, it's not been
a hard requirement for any of the open positions I've been involved with. You
should certainly at least be familiar with Ubuntu and FOSS and support its
goals, though.)

------
tszming
Maybe can reuse an existing spreadsheet?
[https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16...](https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?key=tixDMXKPtbNapfqYx16Hssw&hl=en#gid=1)

Already has a column "Remote/Onsite/Freelance/Other"

~~~
SingAlong
having it here is better to read and to comment on if people have previous
experience working with those guys and would like to recommend them. Besides
spreadsheets don't make a good discussion (maybe can be used to list them so
as to make them quickly readable)

------
nsimpson
We're hiring a part time (up to 20hr/wk), remote web application developer to
support a BPM project for one of our clients, a high technology manufacturing
firm in Sunnyvale, CA. The platform is Intalio BPMS (<http://intalio.com>) and
skillsets required include building AJAX user interfaces (we are using Tibco
GI), web service implementation and testing (XSLT, Xpath, SoapUI), MySQL,
Tomcat. Small team, good rate, interesting technology. Contact:
info@innovelocity.com

------
donmullen
Relevance has openings for Ruby/Rails and Clojure developers and project
managers with experience in agile. Our headquarters are in Durham, NC, but we
are open to hiring remote developers (full-time and contractors) that are on
the east coast.

For details see: <http://thinkrelevance.com/jobs> and
<http://howwework.thinkrelevance.com/>

No agencies please.

------
qixxiq
If anyones interested in starting a cloud-based php website hosting control
panel let me know. Language will probably be Python but its up for debate.

~~~
bwb
Hit me up on this, Ben@Site5.com, I'd like to hear what you are up too.

------
spoiledtechie
I like this ongoing thread. This should be on HN every month....

------
provy
We are looking for an amazing designer to define us aesthetically at
HireForge, from our main site to our web application.

Learn more about us: <http://www.hireforge.com/jobs.html>

------
sleight42
I have a client (stealth startup) who I've been working with for a little over
a month. I'm consulting with them while they get an MVP out the door. After
that, I'm shepherding them to stand on their own. I'll let them speak about
their funding themselves; however, for reference, they've had zero problems
paying my invoices promptly. They are seeking an EMPLOYEE (remote is A-OK) for
a PT/FT Ruby on Rails developer. Particularly interested in people with
experience using: Heroku, Test::Unit, Capybara, Rails 3, and
developing/maintaining RESTful APIs in Rails. Contact me through the email
provided on the last link in my profile.

------
cedsav
We do. <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/7750>

Interns ok. No freelance / agencies please.

------
jsarch
SeqCentral is looking to hire remote contractors in any/all of the following
areas:

\- Web Developer (php/js/codeigniter)

\- DBA (MySQL)

\- UX/UI Designer

\- REST API Developer

I've been developing a new REST API and am in the process of converting the
website to use the new API as a sort of "eat your own dogfood" approach. Help
in this endeavor is much appreciated.

Contact: info@seqcentral.com

~~~
ryanto
fwiw, i cant go to "seqcentral.com" without my browser throwing a fit (ssl
cert error).

------
g0atbutt
Codesketch – Holland, MI We're looking for iOS developers (objective-c) that
have strong design skills, and can create custom U.I. We're looking for people
for just a project or two. Remote workers are fine. Our site can be found at
<http://www.codesketch.com> . If you're interested email me at
paul@codesketch.com

------
misham
Is anyone looking for an Embedded Linux developer to do some contract work? I
have a full-time job but I'm looking to supplement my income.

I have experience with x86, ARM, MIPS and PowerPC development on different
kinds of systems from user-space apps to kernel drivers (wireless and
character devices).

My contact info is my profile

------
nolok
Is anyone looking for a remote php/web developer to do some contract work or
something ?

Due to some recent family development I could really use a boost to my income,
even if only sporadicly, and am willing to put up some good work for that.

(just to be clear, I am not looking for a full time job, already have one)

~~~
jsarch
Send me your resume. archuleta (at) seqcentral.com

------
c4urself
Changer is hiring front-end developers (Leidschendam, The Netherlands)

We're looking for people who love building web applications. Skills can be: \-
javascript/css/html \- python/django \- sharepoint/C#

<http://www.changer.nl>

Dutch and/or English

------
tibbon
Does anyone need any non-design/non-developer remote people (business,
marketing, product management)? I have some experienced friends who are
considering new positions but require remote work.

~~~
jsarch
Yes. They would complement my tech-heavy skills. Send me email 'archuleta (at)
seqcentral.com' for more info.

------
qas1981
Any remote asp.net, c#, wpf, wcf work?

------
shareme
If you are looking for remote ANDROID developers: <http://shareme.github.com>

~~~
ronnier
Your linkedin link on your resume has an error (double ..).

<http://shareme.github.com/resume/>

